# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Hardwater coming



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cooler temps are slowly freezing the smaller bays of Devils Lake. These temps along with windy weather this past week kept most of the few fisherman still braving the weather off the lake. While a person can still fish the larger bays, it appears it/s time for even the die hards to start putting their boats away for the season.


----------

